# Walking Beam Engine



## Philjoe5 (Feb 8, 2011)

A little history on this engine. I started it in early 2008 along with a guy (who did a work in progress of it) posting as Chili Viking. I was into it for only a few weeks and I saw a lot of stuff that was going to give me trouble. So I dropped out but Chili finished his and did an impressive job.

Though I shelved my project I didnt forget about it and last fall decided I had acquired enough of skills, tricks etc. to give it another try. Well here it is in all its rough edges fresh off the factory floor. The blue steel flywheel is a temporary one. Im looking at a 7 cast iron flywheel from Martins Models for a permanent one. I still need to do a lot of finish work but for now Im having a great time watching it run.

Here she is on the catwalk:












You can see it running here:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NdaSBo1zhQE[/ame]

Edit added :
And with no background music she's wheezing away here :
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WU6FdOU1UaE[/ame]

Thanks for looking in.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## metalmuncher (Feb 8, 2011)

Great little engine you have made, but it would be nice to hear it sucking and blowing instead of the music. Regards Metalmuncher.


----------



## Groomengineering (Feb 9, 2011)

Nice work Phil! Thm:

Cheers

Jeff


----------



## metalmuncher (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks Phil for doing that, always nice to hear what they sound like running. You did a good job real smooth runner. Metalmuncher. 8)


----------



## b.lindsey (Feb 9, 2011)

Great job Phil!! I'm happy you decided to take it down of the shelf and complete it...looks like it a good runner too.

Bill


----------

